# 2 new ones



## iggyworf (Nov 22, 2015)

Here are 2 local Michigan bottles I got this summer. Geo W. Lombard from Jackson Mi. & a big 1/2 gallon Crystal distilled water from Bay City MI. With the closure still on it. The Geo has a inner groove inside the crown top.(hard to get a good pic) What kind of closure would have been on that one? Thanx for any help.

(The first snow here in SE Michigan. It will all melt this week though)


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 22, 2015)

Baltimore loop ?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 22, 2015)

That's my favorite closure, used from about 1885 to the early 1900s, which is known as the Baltimore Loop Seal, or "Balto" or "Loop Seal"  or whatever collectors feel like calling it. The same man who created it also created the Crown closure. Next to the crown, I'd call it the most popular closure to be used up here.In Michigan, they don't really take off till the 1890s. I could go into all sorts of detail on it, but I won't. Does the base say S. B. & G. Co? They just loved to use the Balto.  Edit: Looks like Hemi was typing as I was. LOL.


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanx to both of you. The base is very faint but reads either C or G & CO LIM Also with what look like  a #28. I don't have time right now but will have to look up some info & pics of 'Baltimore Loop Seal'. Thanx again both of you guys.Bear, how much snow in Muskegon now?


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 22, 2015)

"C & CO LIM……..Cunningham(s) and Company, Limited, Pittsburgh, PA (1886-1907)"From. We have more now than when I took this pic, but here is how my backyard was around 9 AM on Saturday:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AKA, very little. What about you?


----------



## iggyworf (Nov 22, 2015)

We got about 2 maybe 3 inches. But it will all melt in the next couple days. Thanx for that info also.


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 23, 2015)

Got like 6 inches here in Warren & I'm not far from you. LEON.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 23, 2015)

It's funny, since not a speck of snow was seen in my backyard less than 1 week ago:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Today the roads were ice, in which even at 5 MPH I "lost" control (more of a controlled slide) as I tried going left on a slight decline, which decided to make me go right. LOL. Then we're all kicked out of the college, many students lacking even a hoodie, into 30ish degree weather with snow being driven into them by a wind because of this:


----------

